# Surrogate - Donor Egg & Donor Sperm



## Paulapumpkin (Apr 22, 2006)

Can you use a surrogate host using donor sperm and donor egg?


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi there

It's massively problematic in legal terms because you won't be eligible to apply for a parental order so although you can go ahead with treatment, you could end up stuck with your surrogate being the parent and you having no easy way of getting the right to care for your child.  Adoption in these circumstances is not an easy alternative (the logic being that why should this child, who has no biological connection with you, be placed with you rather than another prospective adopter who has gone through all the proper procedures).

In certain limited circumstances, there may be a creative way around the rules (using the parenthood nomination process) but you would have to conceive in the UK with an unmarried surrogate, and it would all need very careful planning.

Natalie


----------

